# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Tecnología, Equipos y Maquinaria  Venta de Sistemas de Riego por Goteo

## Jack Jimenez Pereda

*Sistemas de Riego por Goteo* Buenas tardes con todos: En esta oportunidad estoy en representación de un amigo, que ofrece sistemas de riego completos por goteo importados desde Israel con tecnología METZERPLAS para todo tipo de cultivos que quieran instalar con el soporte y la asesoría especializada en Proyectos Agrícolas y de irrigación y a precios muy competitivos con respecto al mercado. Mangueras de riego con las normas del Instituto Standars de Israel aptos para presiones nominales de 4 a 10 bar, tuberías, conectores accesorios y todos los productos para todo tipo de sistemas de riego. Asistencia profesional desde la etapa inicial hasta la culminación de las obras.  Incluye además, estudio de factibilidad, instalación de pozos, análisis de datos y recomendaciones de diseños, planificación adecuados a los distintos tipos de suelo, selección del método de riego, diseños precisos y confiables de sistemas de ferirriego, adecuados a los requerimientos de campo, así como la automatización de los módulos de riego. Además; si lo requiere, la elaboración de ingeniería preliminar del proyecto y evaluación económica financiera que desee instalar desde: obras civiles, preparación de suelos, perforación y equipamiento de pozos, maquinaria, etc. Contactos al número que dejo a continuación: *Nextel: 829*7996* *Ing. Percy Yoshida Morales* *Trujillo - Perú*  Saludos, Jack Jiménez P. 947003220 Trujillo - PerúTemas similares: VENTA E INSTALACION DE SISTEMAS DE RIEGO TECNIFICADO Riego por goteo subterráneo en caña de azúcar IMPLEMENTACION DE SISTEMAS DE RIEGO:GOTEO, ASPERSION, VIVEROS, RESERVORIOS SERVICIO DE VENTA E INSTALACION DE SISTEMAS DE RIEGO TECNIFICADO Venta de Sistemas de Riego por Goteo

----------


## jimmic

Me gustaria instalar un sistema de riego por goteo en un sembrio de palta que deseo hacer en oxapampa, para empezar van a ser dos hectarias de palta en una ladera de cerro y me gustaria saber que datos necesitan para cotizarme el sistema que me puedan recomendar.
Saludos,
Jimmy Paredes

----------


## kscastaneda

Jack que me llame, quiero instalar riego tecnificado urgente !!! 
Saludos,

----------


## Jack Jimenez Pereda

Hola Carlos, Buen dia;: 
En breve se comunica contigo..! 
Saludos cordiales 
Jack

----------


## Jack Jimenez Pereda

Buen dia Jimmy: 
Mira, los datos básicos que se necesitan son:  a) Fuente de Agua (Pozo o Canal). b) Tipo de Suelo (Arenoso, Franco, Arcilloso) c) Distancia entre Plantas d) Tipo de topografia (tiene Plano Topografico con curvas de nivel) e) Cuenta con fluido electrico? 
Si tienes un número RPC, Nextel al cual te pueda llamar Percy seria ideal. Sus datos de el son:  Percy Yoshida RPC:         +51 949160515 Nextel:      829*7996  Saludos  Jack

----------


## madre tierra sac

Q tal estoy interesada en instalar riego por goteo para hortalizas mpezar con 1000 m2 para despues de los ajustes instalar para 1 ha por favor si se pueden comunicar a contacto@madetierrasac.com paralos dos datos pertinenetes
Gracias

----------


## jardinera

muchas gracias por la información, me interesan estos sistemas de riego

----------

